# Hệ thống Điện > Driver Step motor >  Cần giúp đỡ động cơ Stepmotor sau khi tháo ra bị mất bước

## phamngocphuc

Như tiêu đề . Mọi người cho hỏi tại sao động cơ step của mình sau khi tháo bạc đạn ra lắp lại thì lại trơn tuột không còn bước nữa. Cảm ơn mọi người

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Motor bước tháo ra rất dễ bị thoát từ. Vứt bỏ đi thôi.

----------


## phamngocphuc

bỏ đi phí quá bác ơi. Có cách nào làm nó ko bị mất từ không bác

----------


## saudau

Mình hay tháo lõi mất con xì tép ra ngâm muối chơi, mình hay làm thế này



Bỏ vô bọc lynon treo xà nhà gỗ, ko cho tiếp xúc với kim loại, đặc biệt là cái gì có sắt trong đó.

Cục này mình treo thử nghiệm 2 tháng òi, để xem sao. 3 cục trước mình treo có 1 tháng đem gắn vào vẫn bình thường (bình thường là ko có nghĩa là không bị gì nhe), sau khi gắn vô vẫn kéo cái máy chạy tốt. Ko có cái gì để kiểm tra nên tạm chấp nhận kết quả vậy. Mần thứ này để sau này có táy máy tay chân biết cách làm thôi. Kakaka

----------

Gamo

----------


## khoa.address

> Cục này mình treo thử nghiệm 2 tháng òi, để xem sao.


Ruột PK599 hay sao mà to và dài thế anh?

----------


## saudau

> Ruột PK599 hay sao mà to và dài thế anh?


Ở không quá tháo PK599 ra thử, cái đó là ruột con step photo 56x76 đó

----------


## phamngocphuc

mình đang nghĩ là cho cục nam châm vĩnh cửu to vứt vào nó độ tháng xem có tác dụng gì ko

----------


## saudau

Mà bác xài con step gì vậy nhỉ? Mình thấy căng cho bác òi, cục nam châm nào đủ để nạp từ lại cho cái lõi nam châm Neodymium của con step được nhỉ

----------


## phamngocphuc

https://drive.google.com/open?id=1QL...Rp666i6sILN32F
loại này bác ơi. chết toi em rồi

----------


## saudau

Ui chời, tưởng gì, mấy con step photo này có mấy chục K một con, mua con khác cho lẹ.

----------


## phamngocphuc

ý em là có cách nào để lần sau tháo ra không bị mất từ như vậy không bác

----------


## Diyodira

> ý em là có cách nào để lần sau tháo ra không bị mất từ như vậy không bác


bác cứ để nó nằm yên trong đó, chỉ tháo 2 nắp nhôm ra thôi, bạc đạn thì cảo ra nếu bót

----------

Bongmayquathem

----------


## Bongmayquathem

> bác cứ để nó nằm yên trong đó, chỉ tháo 2 nắp nhôm ra thôi, bạc đạn thì cảo ra nếu bót


Chuẩn ạ, đừng có rút cái lõi ra. Cơ mà con step xài kiểu j mà hư bạc đạn luôn thì vứt đi được rồi chứ bác tiếc gì nữa mà đem thay bạc đạn nhỉ.

----------


## duonghoang

---Ko biết các bác như thế nào chứ em cũng tháo ra vài con, ban đầu quay tay còn giật giật (lúc chưa tháo), tháo xong quay thấy êm ru luôn ko giật  :Smile: , thử thì vẫn chạy bình thường chứ mà ko tin tưởng, nên bỏ xó  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## phamngocphuc

> ---Ko biết các bác như thế nào chứ em cũng tháo ra vài con, ban đầu quay tay còn giật giật (lúc chưa tháo), tháo xong quay thấy êm ru luôn ko giật , thử thì vẫn chạy bình thường chứ mà ko tin tưởng, nên bỏ xó


dĩ nhiên là nó vẫn chạy bác ơi. nhưng nó ko đủ moment và mất bước

----------


## CNC abc

> Ui chời, tưởng gì, mấy con step photo này có mấy chục K một con, mua con khác cho lẹ.


Mua ở đâu mà có giá thơm vậy bác? Mà cho em hỏi tý nó có gì khác các step khác mà giá rẻ vậy các bác.

----------


## saudau

> Mua ở đâu mà có giá thơm vậy bác? Mà cho em hỏi tý nó có gì khác các step khác mà giá rẻ vậy các bác.


Thì Step photo size 56 ngắn này có mấy chục K thôi mà bác?????

----------


## garynguyen

PK5913 em toàn thay vòng bi hết cả, tháo banh chành ra xong lại lắp vô, vẫn chạy như thường, cơ mà đồ cũ và thay bi, tháo ra thì chắc chắn ko còn ngon như zin rồi

----------


## biết tuốt

trơn tuồn tuột ?  em chưa thấy bao giờ  , may ra khử từ hết  thì có thể  thi thoảng e vẫn thay bi , lắp vào vẫn chạy ngon  ,e nghĩ thoát từ không đáng kể 
nhiều lúc không có nam châm lấy cái step cũ tháo ra lấy lõi để hút giữ  mũi khoan cà năm mà nó còn hít mạnh lắm

----------


## Ga con

Step size 86 trở lên tháo ra lắp vào không có cảm giác gì khác (loại đời mới lõi to ấy, loại đời cũ thân tròn thì thấy có khác đấy nhưng không đáng kể).

Nhưng tháo cái size nhỏ (57, 42) thì các cụ thấy khác liền à, lắp vào trơn tuột. Mấy cụ cứ thử đi.

THanks.

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Nguyên nhân là do đâu vậy Phúc?

----------


## Ga con

Cái này em cũng bó tay anh.
Có điều cũng hơi lạ là hàng Tư bản cũ size nhỏ hay bị, còn hàng TQ mới lại đỡ hơn nhiều.

Thanks.

----------

Gamo

----------


## CKD

Em chẵng quan tâm vụ nhẹ nặng này, tháo ra lắp vào check xem có bị cọ rotor & startor không rồi vẫn dùng thôi. Do khe hở giữa 2 thằng này rất nhỏ, nên nếu tháo lắp ẩu ẩu tí là nó chạm ngay  :Smile: . Điều này là hoàn toàn có cơ sở, em đã từng tháo nhiều con step mà trong rotor + startor có vết cọ sát, mòn nhẵn. Cái này chắc step trong quá trình di chuyển bị va chạm nên lệch  :Big Grin: .

Đúng là có cảm giác sau khi tháo ra lắp vào thì quay tay thấy nó nhẹ hơn. Nhưng một cảm giác khác là lắp vào dùng một thời gian thì quay tay chẵng phân biệt được với con chưa tháo.

Có tìm hiểu thì thấy loại step thông dụng bậy giờ là thuộc nhóm hybrid rồi, tức khi nó làm việc thì lõi nam châm chỉ là 1 phần nhỏ sinh ra lực.
Trong thế giới rộng lớn của step, có hàng hà những con step không có tí nam châm nào trong rotor. Gần gủi nhất chắc là mấy con step trong máy cắt dây.

Kết cho phần này là
- Nếu không thật sự có nhu cầu thì không nên vọc vạch làm gì.. vì nó không có rủi ro này thì nó có rủi ro khác. Mà rủi ro lắp vào nó chạm startor là thấy dễ gặp hơn.
- Nếu phải nối dây thì tháo đít thôi, cần gì rút motor ra.
- Nếu chạy tới lúc tèo cái ổ bi, vì lý do gì đó vẫn phải thay để dùng thì cứ mạnh dạn. Cẩn thận mạt sắt bám vào rotor.
- Nếu đã tháo lắp rồi thì cứ dùng vô tư, thực hiện các bài test gia tốc & tốc độ rồi chiến thôi. Tất nhiên là trong quá trình chạy thực tế ban đầu nên để ý kiểm tra. Nếu Vẫn Ok thì vô tư lụm gạo, lo ngại gì nữa. Nó đã vượt qua thử thách.

 :Big Grin:

----------

Bongmayquathem, Gamo, haignition

----------


## biết tuốt

bác nào rảnh thử tháo ra theo 2 cách 
1- tách các dây phase của step ra ,  rồi rút lõi  rotor
2- chập các đầu dây phase lại từng đôi 1 rồi rút 
xem cách nào bị  khử từ nhiều hơn

----------


## ducduy9104

Nguyên nhân vì sao step bị trơn khi tháo trục:




> One of the biggest issues repair shops face surround stepper motors and the replacement of bearings.  The problem lies in the way the motors are magnetized.  For the Brushless AC Servo motor, the rotor is magnetized radially, as a single component, and is then placed into the stator assembly. The Stepper motor is magnetized axially as a complete  motor. When you remove the stepper rotor/shaft assembly from the stator you collapse the magnetic field.  This causes a loss in torque of up to 50% when reassembled.  Most of the repair shops will disassemble the motor, replace the bearings, and re-assemble the motor unaware that the magnetic circuitry has been weakened.   The end customer will then receive the repaired motor only to find out that the torque has been severely reduced.



Nguồn:
http://www.kollmorgen.com/en-us/blog...motor-repairs/

----------

CKD, Gamo

----------


## Ga con

Giải thích gì mà như không. Nó cũng chỉ nói rút lõi ra là mất từ thôi chứ có giải thích gì đâu.

Thanks.

----------

Diyodira

----------


## ducduy9104

Bác muốn giải thích hơn nữa chắc phải đi hỏi thằng nhà máy nguyên cái công nghệ sản xuất nó quá, cái phần giải thích trên là của 1 thằng cha làm lâu năm bên công ty sản xuất step.

----------


## MinhPT

> Giải thích gì mà như không. Nó cũng chỉ nói rút lõi ra là mất từ thôi chứ có giải thích gì đâu.
> 
> Thanks.


Giải thích thử thế này xem có dễ hiểu hơn ko nhé:
Nam châm là cái rotor (lõi) khi đặt trong motor có các cực của Stator (là sắt non) làm nhiệm vụ giữ từ (magnetism keeper) làm từ tính của nam châm không giảm đi, nhưng khi rút cái lõi ra thì không có cái giữ từ thế là bị suy hao và giảm đi.

Magnetic keeper thế nào thì xin xem clip sau:

----------

CKD, Gamo, saudau

----------


## ducduy9104

Step motor được cho nhiễm từ sau khi rotor được lắp vào stator và trường từ theo chiều dọc trục nên người ta gọi là axially magnetized (khác với AC servo cho nhiễm từ rotor trước khi lắp vào stator, radially magnetized). Vậy tại sao khi rút ra theo chiều trục nó sẽ bị khử từ các bác xem video sau sẽ hiểu.

----------

CKD, Gamo

----------


## Ga con

Em vẫn có mấy điểm chưa rõ.

- Mấy cái step em tháo ra 100% là lõi nam châm vĩnh cửu, nó được lắp trước khi cho vào stator, chả khác gì servo motor cả. Cái vụ magnetic keeper là nó giữ trong thời gian rất dài chứ không phải chỉ rút ra lắp vào như step là bị, mà giữa rotor và stator vẫn có khe hở, từ trường rò vẫn có. Nam châm trong step là Neodymium loại cực xịn, thậm chí có cả Alnico là loại giữ từ cực tốt (dù tác động nhiệt, va đập) nhưng vẫn bị.

- Không hiểu tại sao loại step có đường kính rotor lớn rất ít bị, thậm chí không bị (e đã test torque trước và sau tháo lắp vẫn như nhau), còn step rotor nhỏ lại hay bị.

- E sửa đế từ, và cả cái cục nam châm để cẩu sắt tấm cả vài tấn, vẫn kiểu nhiễm từ (xoay cực nam châm về phía sắt) và khử từ (xoay 2 cực nam châm ngang qua, đường sức từ chỉ đi trong vỏ sắt không hút kim loại bên ngoài) liên tục nhiều lần (cả trăm, ngàn...lần) nó vẫn vậy chả giảm tý nào. Cái này theo đúng nghĩa trong link kia là "break/collapse the magnetic field " liên tục, nhưng nó vẫn chả thay đổi gì cả (nó có giảm nhưng giảm dần theo thời gian).

Thanks.

----------


## MinhPT

> Em vẫn có mấy điểm chưa rõ.
> 
> - Mấy cái step em tháo ra 100% là lõi nam châm vĩnh cửu, nó được lắp trước khi cho vào stator, chả khác gì servo motor cả. Cái vụ magnetic keeper là nó giữ trong thời gian rất dài chứ không phải chỉ rút ra lắp vào như step là bị, mà giữa rotor và stator vẫn có khe hở, từ trường rò vẫn có. Nam châm trong step là Neodymium loại cực xịn, thậm chí có cả Alnico là loại giữ từ cực tốt (dù tác động nhiệt, va đập) nhưng vẫn bị.
> 
> - Không hiểu tại sao loại step có đường kính rotor lớn rất ít bị, thậm chí không bị (e đã test torque trước và sau tháo lắp vẫn như nhau), còn step rotor nhỏ lại hay bị.
> 
> - E sửa đế từ, và cả cái cục nam châm để cẩu sắt tấm cả vài tấn, vẫn kiểu nhiễm từ (xoay cực nam châm về phía sắt) và khử từ (xoay 2 cực nam châm ngang qua, đường sức từ chỉ đi trong vỏ sắt không hút kim loại bên ngoài) liên tục nhiều lần (cả trăm, ngàn...lần) nó vẫn vậy chả giảm tý nào. Cái này theo đúng nghĩa trong link kia là "break/collapse the magnetic field " liên tục, nhưng nó vẫn chả thay đổi gì cả (nó có giảm nhưng giảm dần theo thời gian).
> 
> Thanks.


Mình xin tiếp chuyện bác:
1. Step xịn mới dùng nam châm AlNiCo (ai chơi loa biết ngay loại nam châm này), có thể Step dùng nam châm Neodymium (loại nam châm thấy trong các ổ cứng loại có đĩa quay, không phải loại SSD, hehe) đây là loại cao cấp. Loại này thì khó bị mất từ tính. 
2. Kích thước nam châm và chất liệu nam châm sẽ quyết định độ suy giảm từ tính nhanh hay chậm thậm chí là vĩnh cửu, như tên gọi của nó, tất nhiên còn phụ thuộc môi trường nữa. Nung nó lên, hay đập nó thì sẽ giảm và mất từ nhanh lắm.
3. Như 2 giải thích trên. 
Có phải là step nhỏ, loại bình thường, khi tháo rotor ra khỏi vỏ thì hay mất từ tính (hoặc suy giảm) phải không các bác.
Khi tháo step là rút rotor ra khỏi vỏ, *hành động đơn giản này là hành động bỏ nam châm (rotor) ra khỏi cái giữ từ là cái vỏ motor* thôi. Còn nếu không tháo ra thì nó cứ từ từ suy hao 1 cách tự nhiên. Vì thế, Stepper motor cũ có thể có lực kém hơn Stepper motor mới. 
Việc dây điện của các cuộn dây đấu kín hay hở mạch không ảnh hưởng đến việc mất từ lắm, nó chỉ có tác dụng khi rotor quay thôi, chứ tịnh tiến rút rotor thì sinh dòng điện không đáng kể)

----------


## ducduy9104

> Mình xin tiếp chuyện bác:
> 1. Step xịn mới dùng nam châm AlNiCo (ai chơi loa biết ngay loại nam châm này), có thể Step dùng nam châm Neodymium (loại nam châm thấy trong các ổ cứng loại có đĩa quay, không phải loại SSD, hehe) đây là loại cao cấp. Loại này thì khó bị mất từ tính. 
> 2. Kích thước nam châm và chất liệu nam châm sẽ quyết định độ suy giảm từ tính nhanh hay chậm thậm chí là vĩnh cửu, như tên gọi của nó, tất nhiên còn phụ thuộc môi trường nữa. Nung nó lên, hay đập nó thì sẽ giảm và mất từ nhanh lắm.
> 3. Như 2 giải thích trên. 
> Có phải là step nhỏ, loại bình thường, khi tháo rotor ra khỏi vỏ thì hay mất từ tính (hoặc suy giảm) phải không các bác.
> Khi tháo step là rút rotor ra khỏi vỏ, *hành động đơn giản này là hành động bỏ nam châm (rotor) ra khỏi cái giữ từ là cái vỏ motor* thôi. Còn nếu không tháo ra thì nó cứ từ từ suy hao 1 cách tự nhiên. Vì thế, Stepper motor cũ có thể có lực kém hơn Stepper motor mới. 
> Việc dây điện của các cuộn dây đấu kín hay hở mạch không ảnh hưởng đến việc mất từ lắm, nó chỉ có tác dụng khi rotor quay thôi, chứ tịnh tiến rút rotor thì sinh dòng điện không đáng kể)



Nếu thật sự như bác nói là tháo bỏ cái nam châm ra khỏi giữ từ (vỏ) thì nó sẽ mất bớt từ thì việc này có thể khắc phục được bằng cách làm 1 cái vỏ sắt, hoặc lấy cái vỏ khác để đẩy cái trục step (nam châm vào), sau khi bảo trì xong thì lại đẩy cái nam châm đó từ cái vỏ ngoài vào lại con motor. 
Theo em nghĩ thì vấn đề mất từ do không có vỏ để giữ từ chỉ là 1 nguyên nhân phụ không phải là nguyên nhân chính gây yếu nam châm. Khi chế tạo người ta dùng từ trường để kích thích từ tính trong rotor và từ trường này sẽ không tuyến tính (tùy theo công nghệ nhà sản xuất). Nói cho dễ hiểu là thay vì đặt một cực Bắc (N) và Nam (S) trên một đoạn AB cho trước thì trên đoạn này họ sẽ chia ra nhiều đoạn nhỏ. Trên mỗi đoạn nhỏ sẽ cho một cặp cực SN và cường độ các cặp này là khác nhau. Cho nên khi rút rotor ra khỏi vỏ vô tình làm xáo trộn thứ tự các cực trên rotor và kết quả là giảm torque.

----------

Gamo

----------


## nhatson

> Nếu thật sự như bác nói là tháo bỏ cái nam châm ra khỏi giữ từ (vỏ) thì nó sẽ mất bớt từ thì việc này có thể khắc phục được bằng cách làm 1 cái vỏ sắt, hoặc lấy cái vỏ khác để đẩy cái trục step (nam châm vào), sau khi bảo trì xong thì lại đẩy cái nam châm đó từ cái vỏ ngoài vào lại con motor. 
> Theo em nghĩ thì vấn đề mất từ do không có vỏ để giữ từ chỉ là 1 nguyên nhân phụ không phải là nguyên nhân chính gây yếu nam châm. Khi chế tạo người ta dùng từ trường để kích thích từ tính trong rotor và từ trường này sẽ không tuyến tính (tùy theo công nghệ nhà sản xuất). Nói cho dễ hiểu là thay vì đặt một cực Bắc (N) và Nam (S) trên một đoạn AB cho trước thì trên đoạn này họ sẽ chia ra nhiều đoạn nhỏ. Trên mỗi đoạn nhỏ sẽ cho một cặp cực SN và cường độ các cặp này là khác nhau. Cho nên khi rút rotor ra khỏi vỏ vô tình làm xáo trộn thứ tự các cực trên rotor và kết quả là giảm torque.




phần lõm giửa chính là ring magnet, loại dài thì sẽ có 2 ring, là thép bên ngoài 2 đầu là cực bắc nam, khả năng motor yếu đi em cho là do khí tháo ra, góc lệc giữ 2 phần có chút vấn đề, vì nếu yếu từ mà yếu hản , lôi rotor ra vào sẽ có cảm nhận được

----------

Gamo

----------


## nhatson

đây là rotor cổ điển và em sure là mấy con chúng ta mở ra thuộc loại này



còn đây là những con chế tạo vào những năm cuôi của thập niên 1x  đầu thế kỉ 21, mấy con này chắc chưa xuất hiện bãi VN



https://www.linengineering.com/produ...fndtn-features

----------

duonghoang, Ga con, Gamo, haignition

----------


## nhatson



----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Thế giữa rotor 1 và rotor 2 và trục chính nó dính nhau kiểu gì hả bác?

----------


## CKD

Thắc mắc lớn nhất của em là con step nó rẻ quá roài... mất công ngồi sửa mà nó làm việc cứ nghi ngờ không an tâm thì sửa làm gì nhỉ?
Cũng lâu lắm rồi em không dùng mấy con step cũ, nếu có thì cũng chỉ loanh quanh mấy con Ezi, alpha, coolmuscle thôi  :Big Grin:

----------


## nhatson

> Thế giữa rotor 1 và rotor 2 và trục chính nó dính nhau kiểu gì hả bác?


gia công chính xác, đúng dung sai ép vô thôi, kỹ hơn chắc có keo

----------


## nhatson

> Thắc mắc lớn nhất của em là con step nó rẻ quá roài... mất công ngồi sửa mà nó làm việc cứ nghi ngờ không an tâm thì sửa làm gì nhỉ?
> Cũng lâu lắm rồi em không dùng mấy con step cũ, nếu có thì cũng chỉ loanh quanh mấy con Ezi, alpha, coolmuscle thôi


yeah, xưa cũng chả qởn sửa vì đồ used lúc đó cũng rẻ , tám mở ra coi là chính chạy thì hí hửng ko thì hơi rầu tí

----------


## Ga con

E đập vài con cả Jap xịn lẫn TQ mới thì toàn gặp nam châm đất hiếm (đa số Neodymium), nhìn rotor to thế thôi chứ cục nam châm bằng đồng xu à, cả nam châm và lõi sắt lắp lên trục bằng ghép có độ dôi.

Thanks.

----------


## Gamo

Thế có nghĩa là khi lắp lại, 2 rotor xoay ko đúng nên mất torque hả mấy cụ đẹp giai?

----------


## nhatson

> Thế có nghĩa là khi lắp lại, 2 rotor xoay ko đúng nên mất torque hả mấy cụ đẹp giai?


ko rỏ vì có con bị, có con ko. mà thường con bị là con bị gì rồi mới tháo ra, nên cũng ko chắc là do tháo

----------

